# Armar tablero eléctrico para máquina



## COSMICO (Feb 27, 2015)

Hola amigos.
Debo cablear un tablero para una máquina de plastico, con plc 
variador para motor trifasico, tres motores mas que operan con embragues
sensores para el proceso etc.
La cuestio es que no encuentro como es la organización por norma, de los elementos
que van en el tablero. Plc, variador, guardamotores,braker, contactores, transformador de ac,
fuente dc para el plc, y relevos.
Que va arriba, que va en medio, y que va abajo.
Como se distribuyen los elementos en el tablero.
Gracias.


----------



## sublime_0410 (Feb 27, 2015)

Arriba coloca los elementos de distribución de energía (termomagneticos, transformador, ect.) y abajo el equipamiento de control y manipulación de la misma.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 27, 2015)

COSMICO dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> Debo cablear un tablero para una máquina de plastico, con plc
> variador para motor trifasico, tres motores mas que operan con embragues
> sensores para el proceso etc.
> ...



te soy sincero, se hace dificil por no estar ahi y ver todas las cosas, peto muy abiertamente podria decir:

conductor apropiafo para linea gral.
seccionador con fusible nh o en su defecto, termica para corte gral.
Aguas abajo:
Proteccion linea alimentacion plc e instrumental.
en paralelo, proteccion de linea variador
en paralelo, proteccion linea actuadores 
Colocar en xada proteccion señal luminica
dibuja diagrama y te lo corrijo si hace falta


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2015)

Es evidente que no tienes ni idea de armar un tablero, cuando son muchos elementos no siempre se colocan en un solo tablero o si es asi en un armario de las dimensiones adecuadas, ya que debes utilzar borneras para riel din para las conecciones debe haber espacio adecuado para todo y para que el cableado quede bien se utilza cable canal ranurado que va por los laterales y entre las distintas lineas de riel din

Como regla de seguridad el cableado de control no debe ir por donde va el cableado de potendia
Los contactores deben comandarse con 24V nucna con la linea
el variador requiere bastante espacio a su alrededor(las dimensiones estan en el manual del mismo) y una adecuada ventilación

Seria preferible  poner en un gabinete lo que es potencia y en el otro lo que es control
La foto es para una somera idea, en tu caso es mucho más grande por la cantidad de elementos involucrados


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 27, 2015)

Hola, no es por desmereer tu opinion, pero con mas humildad qyizas llegues mas lejos... la pregunta inicial es otra, quizas pueda sumar a tu tip la respuesta concreta..no te parece amigo? Saludo


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2015)

¿¿¿¿¿ ????? disculpa pero no entiendo a que te refieres, podes ser más explicito


----------



## COSMICO (Feb 27, 2015)

Gracias por contestar.
Efectivamente, tengo la canaleta y compre riel tipo omega, para aderir al armario, que 
también lo hay. Es sólo que nunca he armado un tablero de estos, y por lo general existen algunas normas electricas para ello, digo yo, sin ir a regañarme.
Lo que si es que los contactores son de bobina 220, pero para eso compre relevos de 24 voltio
y poder trabajarlos con el plc que tiene salidas tipo relevo en contacto seco.

La otra pregunta que tengo, ¿puedo usar la fuente de 24 volt del plc para activar las bobinas de los relay? No quiero que se afecte el plc por la patada inductiva de estos al accionar. pero ustedes me dirán. Logicamente para esto tendre que poner diodos en la bobina de cada relevo


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 27, 2015)

La idea es siempre desacoplar PLC con actuadores; Mas que nada para proteger la salida del automata...que plc estas usanfo?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2015)

No se que marca de contactores estes utillzando, pero si son nuevos podes cambiarles la bobina, ya que se cambian ya que si utizias bobinas de 220 te salis de las normas de seguridad que por seguridad exigen que la tensión de control sea de 24V. Lo normal es que la fuente del PLC, sea solo para el, y utilizar un transformador con entrada trifaásica y salida a 24V y 220, los 24 para control y los 220 para iluminación, de esta manera se cumple con las normas internacionales de seguridad. Ya que si no esta asi realizado y ocurre un accidentes las aseguradoras no cubriran el accidente y viene un lio gordo detras de eso.

Yo hago instalaciones, si por alguna razón el cliente se niega a que sea de la manera que te he dicho, no realizo el trabajo, me gusta dormir tranquilo


----------



## COSMICO (Feb 27, 2015)

No me asustes amigo.
La persona con la que estoy trabajando, me dijo que los comprara así, mas los relevos para 
controlarlos, Ahora no se si me hagan el favor de cambiarme las bobinas en el almacen que los compre ya hace 15 días 
Y pues si, hay un transformador de 220 volts ac entrada > 28 0 28 y 18 0 18 volts salida
Es una maquina antigua y este estaba en el armario fijado a su piso.
Y trabajando con los relevos, ¿la tension de control no seria la de 24 de las bobinas de estos?



Se me olvidoba amigo torres.electronico.
Estoy usando un plc XINJE XC3-32R-C. El cual no conozco muy bien su software.
Estoy estudiandolo, pero no tengo practica con este, depronto necesite apoyo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 27, 2015)

Lo que se quiere es independizar los potenciales de alimentación entre la etapa de potencia y control, la potencia a 220 Vac y el control a 24 Vac, contando con esto incluso las bobinas de los contactores, con eso ahorra espacio al no usar relevos entre el plc y los contactores.

Esto se hace asi porque en caso de emergencia, solo con suspender por medio del paro de emergencia los 24 Vac la maquina ya queda inhabilitada, pero si se deja potencia y control alimentado directamente del mismo potencial, se pueden presentar enclavamientos que impidan interrumpir el sumunistro en casos fortuitos.

Aunque eso en cierta manera es ambiguo, también he utilizado control y potencia a 110 ó a 220 Vac simultaneamente y no ha pasado nada hasta ahora, el paro de emergencia seguira funcionando igual, depende tambien de que se tenga disponible y que la instalación cumpla con los códigos eléctricos de cada pais.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 28, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> No se que marca de contactores estes utillzando, pero si son nuevos podes cambiarles la bobina, ya que se cambian ya que si ut
> 
> zias bobinas de 220 te salis de las normas de seguridad que por seguridad exigen que la tensión de control sea de 24V. Lo normal es que la fuente del PLC, sea solo para el, y utilizar un transformador con entrada trifaásica y salida a 24V y 220, los 24 para control y los 220 para iluminación, de esta manera se cumple con las normas internacionales de seguridad. Ya que si no esta asi realizado y ocurre un accidentes las aseguradoras no cubriran el accidente y viene un lio gordo detras de eso.
> 
> Yo hago instalaciones, si por alguna razón el cliente se niega a que sea de la manera que te he dicho, no realizo el trabajo, me gusta dormir tranquilo



te estas llendo por las ramas y no era la consulta original... hace 20 años que estoy en el ambito de la automatizacion y vontrol indusyrial, y es la 1 era vez que escucho semejante barbarie... de que normas de seguridad internqcional me esras hablando y que tienen que ver las aseguradoras??? 
No existe tql normas de seguridad,en tal caso, querras decir "estandar de instalacion"; Pero dado el xaso, si nos vamos a API, IEEE, lq seleccion de la tnsion de control es seleccionada segun atmosfera,distancia y tipo de actuaeor, tipo de proceso en ejecuicion,tipo d hambiente, entre otros (que recuerde, en ningun lado we habla de no implementar 220v) . El mejor ejemplo que t doy pqra qie veas que no es verdad lo que comentas wobre el control con 220v es el LOGO 230RC.... vos crees que siemens crearia un microrele programable fuera de los estandares y o normas internacionales???
Respecto a lo delnseguro, no se de donde sacaste eso... la ART cubre ql trabajador dentro de las horas de trabajo en su zona lqboral (independientemente si hay una maquina homologada o no).
Volvamos a empear de nuevo... volvamos a la linea otoginal deñ tema, no te estoy peleando u armando polemica... solo estoy marcando los puntos donde el tema se fue por las ramas... pregunto el ordn de las protecciones y actuafores en el tablero y le salieron respondiendo otra cosa que menos que mnos es tan asi.
abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2015)

​
No tengo idea di las ART controlan con alguna norma la instalación eléctrica, pero si doy fe que controlan temas de seguridad.

Por ejemplo:
Escalones de escalera con bandas anti-deslizantes.
Protecciones (guardas) de mecanismos móviles.
Etc. Etc.

Y si no se cumplen, en caso de accidente NO se hace efectivo el seguro, en este caso los posibles daños los cubre el empleador.


*[ No desbarranquen ]*​


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 28, 2015)

No se por alla, pero aca en colombia las aseguradoras se "pegan" de cualquier cosa, error humano, error en instalacion, incumplimiento de normas tecnicas, elementos sin certificacion RETIE etc etc etc todo para no asumir pagos, en conclusion SI O SI SE DEBE ACATAR tanto las normas de seguridad como reglamento tecnico de instalaciones para evitar lios con la aseguradora, con las certificaciones electricas despues de realizados los trabajo en fin es complicado y delicado en el sentido de las responsabilidades, repito  no se por alla en otro mundo como sea....no lo se, pero aca es asi!!!

chaooooooo


----------



## jamesoro (Mar 6, 2015)

yo tengo una curiosida, no teienes ya un plano hecho del projecto a realizar, en algun programa o a mano, esa es la base de todo para cunado se debe hacer un cuadro electrico.


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 6, 2015)

Pues la verdad, lo de los contactores, ya me dijo el vendedor que no había problema, pero si me parece más seguro trabajar a 24 voltios, los relevos que compre, los usare para alimentar tarjetas electronicas
como mi plc es de contacto a relay, y las bobinas de los contactores consumen corriente del orden de los miliamperios, no creo que esxista inconveniente en usarlos para activar los contactores, en el manual del plc existen los ejemplos de como conectar cargas inductivas.

El plano no lo tengo, primero necesito saber cuantos sensores se van a necesitar, para definir el control de arranque en la máquina, encontre un software CADE SIMU para realizar y simular el esquema eléctrico.

Ahora una pregunta en mi ignorancia. ¿El plc en la maquina, debe quedar activo en todo momento, así se active alguna de las estaciones de emergencia?
Pienso cortar o mejor detener los motores con la emergencias, para parar la máquina, que el plc me aborte el programa, y se quede en espera hasta que sea reseteado, ya solucionado el inconveniente que genero la emergencia.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 6, 2015)

Muy bueno cadesimu... yo lo usaba ...
la gran mayoria de los PLC tienen una instruccion llamada relay maestro... en ves de desenergizar el plc, activando una entrada programada, puedes disparar el relay maestro e internamente la logica ladder u lo que fuera, quedaria en donde quedo inerte con las salidas en estado bajo... cuando el telay maestro vuelve a la posicion origonal, el programa sigue desdedonde paro, y en algunos otros casos se reinicia el ciclo.
Aca te dejo un tutorial de cade simu asi dibujas tu idea y nos es mas facil corregirte o decirte si esta bien...

http://www.automatismos-mdq.com.ar/blog/2009/02/breve-tutorial-cadesimu.html

saludos


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 6, 2015)

No no quiero apagar el plc, quiero es darle una orden de reset para que regrese al inicio
y de allí espere la nueva orden para arrancar de nuevo con su rutina, esto es si activo alguna de las emergencias.
El plc sigue energizado hasta que corte el power de todo el sistema.
Gracias por el tuto..


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 6, 2015)

Por eso te digo que tenes una funcion llamada relay maestro... fijate si esta en las funciones de tu plc... si solo para el ciclo, podes usar una bandera para saltar y forzar el reinicio... es cuestion de mañas con las funciones que tengas... saludos


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 6, 2015)

Amigo. torres.electronico.
Si tienes el documento por favor súbelo, el enlace se queda pegado y da error.
Gracias


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 6, 2015)

Uuuuuh, que macana... pense que seguia en linea...mira, ando sin PC hace un toempito por que me falta una lectora para reinstalar sistema... cuando tenga la maquinola en marcha te lo subo aca mismo el pdf


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 6, 2015)

Gracias amigo


----------



## J2C (Mar 7, 2015)

Cosmico

Aquí dejo el Tuto de Torres y otro mas que Googlee.

También dejo un video que apareció en la Googleada:





 




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 7, 2015)

Muchisimas gracias, buenos videos.
Ahora me enfrento a la conexión de un variador yaskawa. Sólo tengo un inconveniente.
Tengo que probarlo con un motor pues no se en que estado este, le conecte dos lineas de un trafo de 110 a 220 volts AC, y enciende perfecto deja cambiar funciones, pero mi pregunta es.
Le puedo conectar el motor para probarlo, con este trafo, hay que tener en cuenta que la linea del neutro me quedaria al aire.
Como puedo probarlo, con el motor pues no tengo trifasica en la casa.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 8, 2015)

Respondo lo del principio.
Generalmente, lo normal en un tablero eléctrico es ir bajando de aguas hasta la parte inferior.
En la parte superior se tiene la "alimentación".
Como si fuera un libro, lees desde arriba a la izquierda y vas hacia abajo a la derecha. El nivel de "corriente" se podría decir que sigue la misma distribución en un tablero.
Lo que yo considero normal y cómodo, es:
Arriba a la izquierda, llegas con Trifásica o monofásica a una Seccionadora, y en su defecto, una tetrapolar/bipolar.
De ahí, lo mandas a una bornera de distribución





Ya con la trifasica en la bornera, desde la bornera, te vas llevando la trifasica y monofásica todas las térmicas en paralelo para las distintas cosas.

Desde el punto de vista posición, las termicas estarían todavía en el nivel más alto.
Debajo de estas entran las fuentes de 24VDC.

Siempre es recomendable (que el dinero lo permita) Colocar dos fuentes de 24Vdc, una para las entradas, y otra para las salidas. Cada una dimensionada correctamente. 



> Para mi es raro ver tableros sin 24Vdc. Siempre fue un estandar para mí y evito, siempre que pueda, los 24Vac y menos aún los 220Vac por motivos ya mencionados anteriormente



Bajando siguiendo el "agua" de las fuentes de 24Vdc, estas tienen que conectarse a borneras de clásicas con sus respectivos puentes de bornes





De esta forma, podes colgarte siempre que quieras de los 24VDC tanto de entradas, como de salidas.

Luego, Podemos poner otra fuente de 24VDC para el PLC o lo colgamos de la fuente de entradas . En fin, podes ponerle una térmica al PLC que lo proteje de la fuente de 24VDC. Mas bien es por un tema de maniobra.

Por el lado del "agua" de los motores, recordemos, salimos de los 380Vac del borne, pasamos por una térmica, bajamos al contactor (bobina 24VDC), pasamos por el guardamotor, y (lo ideal) es bajar a 3 bornes (uno por cada fase) abajo de todo del tablero, luego, desde ese borne te vas al motor.

Ahora, la parte de control, dijimos, fuente de 24VDC al comun de salidas del PLC, y de ahí a un "rack" de bornes igual a la cantidad de salidas. De esta forma rompes solo los bornes y nunca tocas el PLC. Explicandome mejor, el borne del PLC, sacas un cable que lo llevas a OTRO borne, como los de la imagen, y haces lo mismo con la salida 1, con la 2, con la 3, con la ..... con todos, te queda uno alado del otro, pero mas abajo. Con esto trabajas mucho mas ordenado y cómodo.
Desde esta bornera te vas al sensor, volves de planta al tablero y lo conectas al borne "negativo" de los 24VDC de salida (Al final los terminas usando).

Esta es una guía básica con palabras como lo haría yo... fijate en esta foto





Potencia (izquierda), PLC cableado a bornes inferiores (para comodidad) y control por el medio.
Termicas y fuentes acorde al "viaje" de los cables.

Fijate este




Tenía poco espacio, así que los contactores los hiso entrar abajo, porque te viene al pelo para sacar directamente a los motores, tal vez los rele son de interfaz (que es lo que vos queres hacer para comandar con 24Vac las bobinas de 220Vac) y el PLC solo le entró ahí, pero fijate que la potencia, esta arriba a la izquierda.


Y tenemos por último




Este es simple con un PLC con sus borneras para salir a campo.

Fijate en internet, yo encontré muchas fotos de tableros. Lo único, se ordenado.

Y con respecto al variador: ¿No lo podes probar donde montarás la máquina?
Yo te diría que lo pruebes, lo peor que pueda pasar es que entre en falla el variador...


PD: Armar un tablero es mirar, mirar, y algun que otro año de experiencia, no es que existe una norma, siempre depende del cliente... si te podes basar en las normas IEEE como bien dijo torres, pero depende del cliente... te salen con cualquier cosa... "que quiero trifasica con cable negro" "que quiero que cuando aprietes la emergencia se apague el PLC" ...  si, en automotrices de primera linea me pedían barbaridades 

Saludos
Nepper



Me olvidé de decirte!!! La emergencia con rele de seguridad!!! pero esa es otra clase... y otro precio XD
No digo que te voy a cobrar, digo, los relay de seguridad valen MUCHO, pero MUCHO mas que un rele comun... pero.... NO FALLA...


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey muchas gracias.
Pues de tanto miedo que me emtieron, hable con el dueño del almacén de los contactores
y me dijo que no problem, él me cambia las bobinas de estos por las de 24 volts.
Ahora como el plc es salida a relevo, contacto seco, ya probado, puedo conectar estas bobinas 
directo a los relevos del plc; Consumen una corriente del orden de los miliamperios.

Es sólo un ejemplo, el motor lleva guarda motor y va a travez de otro contactor y Breaker 
prinsipal.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 9, 2015)

no, ¿Miedo de que?
No pasa nada con el tema de las bobinas, es muy normal usar relevos.

Por eso digo, es experiencia. Usar relevos es útil cuando las salidas del PLC tiene salidas transistoradas, pero no es tu caso. Eso no impide que quieras proteger el PLC, nunca se sabe que puede entrar por ahí. Lo malo de usar Relevo->contactor es que te ocupan mucho espacio (Mucho me refiero a que ocupa más que si solo usas un Contactor).
Usar tambien el relevo con contactor se presta al "doble de falla", o sea, son en total 3 movimientos mecánicos, el PLC, el relevo y el contactor, es es "estadisticamente" mas propenso a que se peguen los contactos que si solo usas PLC y contactor.
Usar 220Vac para comandar los contactores te da la ventaja de NO usar fuente de 24VDC y además consume mucha menos corriente. Electricamente es más eficiente usar 220Vac.

¿Alguien realmente meterá la mano?. Mientras este todo bien hecho, y metas varios cartelitos que digan "advertencia, 220V", no pasa nada. Pensá que si anda bien ¿Para que meteran la mano?.

El problema es que ya compraste todo, porque hay elementos muy útiles para mejorar todo lo que dijimos. Tenes por ejemplo los micro relé de phoenix contac. A nosostros nos salvaron muchas veces.




Son del tamaño de un borne, pero son reles... adorablemente útiles...

Repito, no esta mal que uses relevos, es una buena práctica siempre que el $$$ te lo permita.
Yo hasta he visto que hacían relevos con mismos contactores PLC->contactor->contactor->motor


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 9, 2015)

De toodas formas el aparato  tenia un transformador no serria gasto, los relevos los puuedo usar para otra cosa
Y conecto las bobinnas como viste en la imagen, son contacto de relevo según el manual del plc hasta 4 amperios


----------

